# new 4 week old babys



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi we got a boy & girl Sat.4 week old pygma's.The little boy will not take his bottle at all.3 days with out milk going to the vet in the morning.We have tryed everything to get him to take it, he is eating Noble goat & hay.What little browse we have.These goats have never had any ppl. around them ,supper shy but love will bring them around I am sure.I hope.Queenie


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww cute goaties! Hope that boy takes his bottle soon! I've heard here some tips on helping reluctant nursers. Maybe you could search the threads for tips? If I remember correctly, you could sit in a chair and put the baby underneath or maybe put a towel across his head to make is seem more natural for him. Tickle and rub his bottom like mom would if she were nursing him. Maybe someone who knows what they are talking about can come on and help here. Anyway, I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, they are really cute. 

Were they on momma prior to getting them? If so, you were lucky to get he Doeling to take it, because at month old, they are very hard to change to the bottle.

Have you tried a bucket? If you do, make sure to clean it very well, after each feeding.

Another thing is to feed milk pellets, mixed in his feed.

Give some probiotcs and a shot of fortified vitb Complex


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are ADORABLE. Best of luck with your little boy! Hope he takes the bottle.


----------



## xKelx (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are so cute! I love the color patterns! Hope all goes well for you and your goaties!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How adorable. Welcome, glad you are here with us. Now I have had trouble getting them to take a specific nipple, it took for ever to find one they wanted.

What are you using? The best nipple I have ever found for them was a human baby nipple. They never took the black lamb nipples or the red ones. Just ones off the baby bttle, adn I also have another one that is on a fence feeder. Soft plyable nipple.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, they are precious.

I hope you can get your little boy to take the bottle soon.

I had an extremely tiny Nigerian Dwarf that needed supplementation after he was weaned, but he NEVER took to the bottle. 
He would drink milk from a bowl, but I have since learned that when they're that young they shouldn't drink with their heads down.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Aww they are very cute! Agree with Pam, it's hard at 4 wks to change from momma to bottle. Good luck with your new babies


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks they went to Vet. today.He said try warm mash with milk & food and don't stay wher he is eating,will see if that worked tonight.Baby girl is a hog now,think she id takeing the bottle to fast.Thank you.


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you will get some in the morning.Do I inject in musell or put in mouth ? Thanks


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

dixiequeen said:


> Thank you will get some in the morning.Do I inject in musell or put in mouth ? Thanks


You inject VITAMIN B complex under the skin..You can give it orally but its pretty nasty to them...
Be sure when you give injection to pull up a little to be sure your not in a vein. If you pull up and see blood in the syringe..>>START OVER!!! 
Congrats on your new babies! They are adorable!:thumbup:


----------



## Goatieberries (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats on your cute new babies!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

You can give probios and vit B as a top feed if you can get him to eat something. Just crush the human tablets or grind them in a blender. You could also purchase the Vit B liquid and dose orally. I hate giving shots, so I use natural products when I can. Liquid Vit B is now sold at TSC.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

How are your babies doing? Love those pics! Look at that proud papa!!!!!


----------



## dixiequeen (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi all,thanks for the good wishes.They went to Vet. yesterday.Got a good check up & disbudded,pain meds for last night & worm stuff for today.He would like him to get his milk ( said to put it in a cup and not watch him.He took some last nightSure it was not warm thought.Said if he is eating to give him porboitac's & Nutra Dreanch (sp) & pray.When we got there to get them they were glad to see us I think,sitting there eating hay.On the way home he jumped on the console & climed in my lap.They figered we were better than the vet I guess,she gave me kiss's when we got home.We will do everything we can,going to start weighing them in the morning & let him know if he is gaining.Thankss y'll Queenie


----------

